# Internship in romania



## emmasu (Sep 13, 2008)

hey everyone, am 6th year medical student, so am graduating in 2 years and am trying to get as much info about doing internship in Romania? does anyone have any idea what should i do? is it possible? what kind of exams i need to do and so on.


----------



## Liandra (Apr 14, 2010)

It is very interesting that you want to go in Romania for your internship, your post is from 2008 but it does not matter, if you want to go there, let me give you an advice, don't.


----------

